

What do you think of this idea? - Conor_B

I have been doing a bit of brainstorming and came up with this idea.<p>A website/app where users can upload photos to compete for badges. Its sort of a culmination of Foursquare and Flickr. Users compete within their group of friends with photos that they take of a certain theme or category. The person with the best photo in that theme or category as voted  by your friends will receive a badge that represents that category.For example, you might uploaded a picture of your lunch and name it "What's for Lunch". Then you will post it and see if your friends can better it. The person with the best photo wins(as voted by everyone) and will receive the badge of "King of Lunch".<p>What do you think of this idea? Would users like it? Has it been done before?
Replies appreciated.
======
trocker
Its a nice idea, but I think would be better as an app than a website.

~~~
Conor_B
Thanks,

Yes i agree, we would have it as an app and a website.

------
kelly_hrudey
flip into a mobile app for stock photos and live coverage

Useful for bloggers and news outlets looking for recent pictures of a location
or event.. get paid per use

------
mdg
This solves absolutely no problem that I have ever had in my life.

~~~
Conor_B
Thanks for your opinion ,

This is sort of a game, it is suppose to be a more social and fun way to share
pictures with your friends

